# 2005 Fuel Filter Location



## 2005Frontier4WD (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a 2005 Frontier 4x4 6 cylinder and was planning on changing the fuel filter. Went to NAPA and got the filter. It is in an inline filter, but to my surprise I can't find it anywhere on the truck. I have read rumors that it is located in the tank. Went back to NAPA and they insist it is the correct filter. Went to Car Quest and they showed me the same filter. Does anyone know where this little bugger hides? Maybe I am just blind. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## RedAlert (Jun 19, 2009)

It is part of the fuel sensing unit, in the tank. There is no inline filter anywhere on your truck.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

redalert is correct! there is no filter (aside from the fuel pickup,in the tank)


----------

